
What the AngelList Debate Means for the Future of Startup Investing - davemc500hats
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/03/what-the-angellist-debate-means-for-the-future-of-startup-investing.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d6db8db3a616a30%2C0
======
jiffylu
I personally don't understand Bryce's action. If he doesn't believe in social
proof, he should just invest independent of who else is investing. It seems a
bit drastic to leave the service.

Also, Angel List doesn't push any investment philosophy, it just gives
investors access to deals. As an investor, I would think that access to deal
and information flow would be valuable assets.

